# Swing out shower - what's it like



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I've been looking at autosleepers (because there's one for sale in classifieds) and came across this idea of a swing out shower, but I can't find any pictures or descriptions.

How is it different to a toilet/shower cubicle? 

Many thanks,
Lesley


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Not altogether sure but please let me know when you are testing it as I would like to be there as you swing out.

Purely for scientific reasons of course :wink: 

Sorry not to be helpful

Paul


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

There's a good photo on the AS site, under Nuevo - http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/index.php/Nuevo_peugeot_motorhome - you have to look throught the pictures for the bathroom as they won't allow a direct link, or a copy. The plastic wall swings across, putting the basin over the loo, so you have a shower compartment behind. Not sure of the advantages - the original Nuevos didn't have them.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hiker said:


> Not sure of the advantages - the original Nuevos didn't have them.


I'm very sure of the advantages!! :lol: :lol:

I'm 6' 3" and 15 stone, and I can shower in ours with ease. The shower head is brilliant too  - better than the one at home, which I shall swap for one like the A/S one . . . when I get around to it  !

Not to be too indelicate, but this does mean that if you are big the wash basin is rather "_in yer face_" quite literally as you sit on the throne, but it's a small price to pay and could be very convenient if you are ever struck by a severe dose of double-ended Delhi Belly!! 8O  

Find somebody with a new model Nuevo and be cheeky. They will be only too pleased to give you a demo (just a dry run of course :roll: ) as we have to loads of people already. 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi lesley,
its as dave described the wash basin wall is "hinged" and swings around to become the shower wall, keeps the washbasin and wc dry. it does work.
I could not get a decent pic to show it in use.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Many thanks guys & :lol: at Paul's post.

Those Nuevo pics make it look so lovely and cosy. That's the only downside of looking at a Hymer B534 - they do look so dated compared to the lovely, shiny new vans!

Lesley


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi - my Autocruise Starfire has a swing out section that holds the wash basin to form a shower cubical - works brilliantly as the toilet area stays dry and gives you a dry area for dressing. You even have an access door into the cloaks cupboard from the dry area to get fresh clothes.
Regards,
DOC


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a PM Lesley.

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> Those Nuevo pics make it look so lovely and cosy.


Yep - with plenty of storage - but you wouldn't want it for full-timing!

I've only seen the shower wall when prowling around at Brownhills, as we used to, when we were passing on the A1. (We still pass, we don't prowl so much now!). I just wasn't convinced that the reduction in mopping was worth the slight reduction in elbow-room - but then I've never tried one!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hiker said:


> I just wasn't convinced that the reduction in mopping was worth the slight reduction in elbow-room - but then I've never tried one!


Hi Hiker

Are you supposed to mop out after use then?? 8O

We never have with this setup. :roll:

The loo area never gets wet (apart from the rubber matting) so unless we were to be away for more than a couple of weeks Mrs Zeb saves the pleasure of shower cleaning until we get home. 8O 

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

With the completely open "bathroom" everything gets wet - yes, A/S showers are good! - so yes, I used to dry the loo, cupboards etc down a bit with kitchen roll. It's not compulsory, though!


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

PS Nowadays I can open the back door to dry everything out if it's sunny....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hiker said:


> With the completely open "bathroom" everything gets wet - yes, A/S showers are good! - so yes, I used to dry the loo, cupboards etc down a bit with kitchen roll. It's not compulsory, though!


Don't have to with the swing-wall as it completely encloses the shower so the bog doesn't get splashed at all. :wink: :lol: :lol:

There is a flimsy plastic, but quite adequate extra "wall" which swings out from the opposite side of the shower and attaches to edge of the main swing wall by magnets. You may not have even noticed it during your browsing as it's not immediately obvious.

This completely encloses the shower area so nothing can get splashed. It works really well.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our Hymer has a swing-wall shower. It works a treat and there is ample room so long as you don't want to get too 'acrobatic' whilst showering!

Philip


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a Wilton with the sing shower as I am over 6Ft and it has plenty of room To tell the truth when I bought it i was a little woried about the room as we had a chey 635 before wih the rear shower ect but found that there was every bit as much room in the Wilton. I am very pleased with the setup and moterhome just a pity where i bought it B/H


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote Zebedee "Not to be too indelicate, but this does mean that if you are big the wash basin is rather "in yer face" quite literally as you sit on the throne, but it's a small price to pay and could be very convenient if you are ever struck by a severe dose of double-ended Delhi Belly!! 

Dave
To assist in the future when calling A&E or your local GP I believe the correct technical term is dual fired (Gas and curry; cos the twelve pints had before never have any side effects)

Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> There is a flimsy plastic, but quite adequate extra "wall" which swings out from the opposite side of the shower and attaches to edge of the main swing wall by magnets.
> 
> It works really well.
> Dave


It does (and did) , if the magnets don't go into repulsion, like ours!!
How does that happen? Fine one minute, then they (one) must have reversed polarity. Couldn't shut the door, Permanently held 2" apart by the magnets. 
Should be being fixed at the moment.
Otherwise the shower is excellent, You can keep towels, dressing gowns and loo rolls etc. dry in the toilet section while you shower. No stupid curtain sticking to you as you shower. Also plenty of room. When you have finished showering open the 'wall' and you have elbow room 'a plenty' as you dry!
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I had to fiddle around with ours Brian. :roll: 

I found the best way was to remove one of a pair of magnets and put some new double-sided sticky on the back. (It never re-sticks very well.)

Then offer the loose magnet to the still-attached one and let it find its own position. That will ensure it is in the right place for maximum attraction.

Now close the flimsy door and press the "loose" magnet into place so it sticks firmly to the swing wall.

Make sure it really is well stuck, and then do the same with the others. Then you will have perfectly placed magnets that suck rather than blow!!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

